# Have your say on new Catholic school on site of Lambeth College.



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2014)

Saw this article in Brixton Blog about the proposed "Free School" on part of the site of Lambeth College site on Brixton Hill. A much smaller Lambeth College will be built on the site.

This was mentioned on the Brixton gossip thread last month I think. So thought it might interest posters to have a thread on it.

The College has been under threat for a while.

Trinity School website.

As BB article says the consultation has started "quietly".  I thought I would help Trinity Academy out. .

The survey linked on the BB article is here.

I would urge posters to fill it in. It asks specifically if u support the proposed schools "ethos" which is "Catholic ethos".

I have heard this will not be official Roman Catholic school as the local Diocese is not officially supporting it. Probably why they go on about "Catholic ethos". Whatever that is.

A statement by Lambeth UCU and Unison here




> Staff and students at Lambeth College were shocked by the announcement last week that the college is to lose 70% of its Brixton Centre campus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to say I do not want a school on this site where it takes away provision from Lambeth College ( which will have much reduced premises).

Also I do not agree with a school that has a "Catholic ethos". As London is multicultural I think new schools should be non denominational.

Brixton Blog


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2014)

Schools should be for all kids, not just for those whose parents are church goers.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Schools should be for all kids, not just for those whose parents are church goers.



Agreed, but in this case being Catholic does not get you in. And surprisingly a third of places are reserved for 'pupil premium' children. 

The 'Catholic ethos' is worrying though - there is a public meeting 12 Feb and Mrs Winot will be trying to quiz them on their attitude to sex education, abortion, gay rights etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2014)

I understand that, even though the school may be sited in Brixton, a proportion of kids who live around Clapham Common will get priority access to places. I tihnk this is to do with the fact that some of the parents wanting to set up the free school live in Clapham. Do you know if this is the case Winot ?

The whole free school thing is fucked, btw 

(Winot - Do please remind us about the 12 Feb meeting a bit nearer the time  )


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I understand that, even though the school may be sited in Brixton, a proportion of kids who live around Clapham Common will get priority access to places. I tihnk this is to do with the fact that some of the parents wanting to set up the free school live in Clapham. Do you know if this is the case Winot ?


 
Yes, that's correct, at least for the Sep 2014 intake.  More from leanderman here:



leanderman said:


> The new Catholic-ethos 'free' school for Brixton, Trinity Academy, has been doing some impressive gerrymandering with its admission policy over the festive break.
> There will now be a dual catchment, centred on Clapham Common Tube station *and *on the Brixton Hill campus.
> There is also a lottery for around 10% _[actually 20% - Winot] _of places - 'conducted and verified by an independent person of good standing'.
> Places are still guaranteed for the children of founders ... of course!
> http://www.trinityacademylondon.org/admissions-policy


 
The admissions policy was established before they got the BH site, and so a notional point needed to be picked for the distance criterion.  Unsurprisingly, it was close to where all the founders live.  Now they have a site, there is a certain sense in retaining the original point, as there will have been parents who applied on that basis.  It makes no sense however (imo) to retain two distance points for future years.  This will be another question for the meeting.



Brixton Hatter said:


> The whole free school thing is fucked, btw


 
Absolutely.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Winot - Do please remind us about the 12 Feb meeting a bit nearer the time


 
Will try to remember!  There's a meeting on 27 January too - details here.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2014)

Winot said:


> Yes, that's correct, at least for the Sep 2014 intake.  More from leanderman here:
> 
> It makes no sense however (imo) to retain two distance points for future years.  This will be another question for the meeting.



My understanding is that they will be able to get away with two distance points in future years.

Other schools - even non-free schools - have been allowed to use multiple catchments.

Almost everything about this school is wrong.

Places being reserved for founders' kids is especially egregious.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I understand that, even though the school may be sited in Brixton, a proportion of kids who live around Clapham Common will get priority access to places. I tihnk this is to do with the fact that some of the parents wanting to set up the free school live in Clapham. Do you know if this is the case Winot ?
> 
> The whole free school thing is fucked, btw
> 
> (Winot - Do please remind us about the 12 Feb meeting a bit nearer the time  )



You don't need to go the meeting. Anyone can respond to the consultation online and say what they think

It seems the consultation is being run by a third party. So your views might matter

http://www.trinityacademylondon.org/consultation


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Radical Thornton Ward councillor Ed Davie has written to the SLP on the issue. "Bleeding Resources from our Schools" is the headline (which might be SLP editorial). Cllr Davie is a Labour back bencher. He gave a passionate denunciation of Boris's winding up of the Police Consultative process and deaths in custody at the Fridge consultation meeting a year ago. I was quite taken aback - as was Dame Tessa. The MOPAC* bastards on the stage didn't bat an eyelid though. 

* Mayor's Office for Policing and Crime


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2014)

i'm a bit confused because I keep getting emails from the save the college people as if they are winning/ there is still something to fight for, but in the world outside their emails it seems like a done deal.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> i'm a bit confused because I keep getting emails from the save the college people as if they are winning/ there is still something to fight for, but in the world outside their emails it seems like a done deal.



Part of the site is to be preserved for the college. 

Which makes you wonder how they will fit everything in


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2014)

It's going to spanner up funding, two schools where only one slightly large one is needed means a division of students and the pupil premium spread thing against building running costs etc.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2014)

Balbi said:


> It's going to spanner up funding, two schools where only one slightly large one is needed means a division of students and the pupil premium spread thing against building running costs etc.



Just one school.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just one school.



No. There's already a Catholic school in Lambeth, one the diocese supports.


----------



## Winot (Jan 18, 2014)

Balbi said:


> No. There's already a Catholic school in Lambeth, one the diocese supports.



Don't understand what you mean. What is the connection between the new school and the existing Catholic school?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 19, 2014)

Both are appealing to the same demographic of parents, which means two schools at 50% capacity. Given the demographics imply we'll need an extra class in two years for most schools to deal with the baby bump, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> Don't understand what you mean. What is the connection between the new school and the existing Catholic school?



As the parents who are trying to set up a "Free School" with a "Catholic ethos" I would have thought that they would have made sure they had the support of the local diocese of the Catholic Church In order to make sure they would not be in competition with existing Catholic provision of education in Lambeth/ Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2014)

Front page of Brixton edition of SLP last Friday says that the possibility of putting two other "Free Schools" on the site as well as Trinity. One a free school for autistic children and the other a bilingual Spanish/ English school.

How this will be done and have Lambeth College onsite I do not know.

DfE quoted in SLP as saying they are supporting Trinity School on the Brixton Hill site and looking at the other two. To be confirmed or not later.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> As the parents who are trying to set up a "Free School" with a "Catholic ethos" I would have thought that they would have made sure they had the support of the local diocese of the Catholic Church In order to make sure they would not be in competition with existing Catholic provision of education in Lambeth/ Brixton.



Trinity can't get the official support of the Roman Catholic church because the RC church does not support free schools.

This is because free schools are either i) not allowed to allocate places on the basis of faith or ii) cannot allocate the _bulk _of places on the basis of faith.

The objection is not to the idea of free schools but to the fact they can't dominate the admissions - and guarantee full pews on a Sunday.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> One a free school for autistic children



There is a massive shortage of places for children with ASD in Lambeth. Of course it shouldn't have to be a free school.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2014)

nagapie said:


> There is a massive shortage of places for children with ASD in Lambeth. Of course it shouldn't have to be a free school.



The SLP article says that Cllr Rachel Heywood has been working with the "Vanguard" free school proposals for a school for autistic children. But she is concerned about trying to put several different schools on one site.

Is autism a broad term? From the little I know autistic children differ. Some are high functioning, as its put, and some have more severe autism. Some have high abilities in one area but autistic people all differ. Was wondering about the benefits of having a specialized school for autistic children. 

Is there argument about whether they should be separated from other school children or that schools should be funded to enable autistic children to learn in mainstream schools?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> The SLP article says that Cllr Rachel Heywood has been working with the "Vanguard" free school proposals for a school for autistic children. But she is concerned about trying to put several different schools on one site.
> 
> Is autism a broad term? From the little I know autistic children differ. Some are high functioning, as its put, and some have more severe autism. Some have high abilities in one area but autistic people all differ. Was wondering about the benefits of having a specialized school for autistic children.
> 
> Is there argument about whether they should be separated from other school children or that schools should be funded to enable autistic children to learn in mainstream schools?



Autism is a spectrum, so yes, some are high functioning and some more severe. My understanding is that there is a lack of placements for children on the less severe side, those who need special intervention but who could be partially or even, eventually, fully integrated into mainstream schooling. There are already special schools in Lambeth and I'm not sure what their capacity is but they have recently gone, or are going through, a re-organisation to make them more suited to specific special needs and specialisms; one of them most certainly will be a school for students with ASD.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> But she is concerned about trying to put several different schools on one site.



By some estimates, the site is a quarter of the size of equivalent schools.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it empty?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Is it empty?
> 
> View attachment 46787



No!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> The SLP article says that Cllr Rachel Heywood has been working with the "Vanguard" free school proposals for a school for autistic children. But she is concerned about trying to put several different schools on one site.
> 
> Is autism a broad term? From the little I know autistic children differ. Some are high functioning, as its put, and some have more severe autism. Some have high abilities in one area but autistic people all differ. Was wondering about the benefits of having a specialized school for autistic children.
> 
> Is there argument about whether they should be separated from other school children or that schools should be funded to enable autistic children to learn in mainstream schools?


This argument has been going on for many years. There is an organisation in the Lambeth Accord building dedicated to "inclusive education" (that is educating all types of pupil in main stream schools).
On the other had when the Lambeth coalition council (Lab/Lib/Tory) of 1994-8 closed down some special schools there were major protests.

Vanguard are doing consultation on the net http://www.autism.org.uk/our-servic...s-and-academies/nas-vanguard-free-school.aspx


----------



## Winot (Jan 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> Will try to remember!  There's a meeting on 27 January too - details here.


 
The website is a bit confusing - the events page I linked to above is actually for a "Meet the headteacher" event which is on the same day as th consultation meeting but at a different time. 

Consultation meeting details are here:



> *Consultation Evenings*
> We will be hosting two drop-in consultation events:
> 
> Monday 27th January 3.00pm to 5.00pm in the Meeting Room, The Brix at St Matthew's, Brixton Hill, London SW2 1JF
> Wednesday 12th February 7.00pm to 9.00pm in the Boardroom, Lambeth College Clapham Centre, 45 Clapham Common Southside, London SW4 9BL


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2014)

My reply to the consultation got a personal response from the school's founder, asking me to elaborate on my concerns. 

Weird.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2014)

Incredibly, the site may have three schools and a college!

http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/News.cfm?id=1966&headline=Four


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2014)

Bump - this is tonight:

Wednesday 12th February 7.00pm to 9.00pm in the Boardroom, Lambeth College Clapham Centre, 45 Clapham Common Southside, London SW4 9BL

Brixton Hatter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 12, 2014)

nice one Winot


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes. Well done. You can comment on the plans here: http://www.trinityacademylondon.org/consultation


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2014)

The school itself as quiet as usual, on Twitter at least. 

You'd almost think they don't want to engage with parents etc.


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. Well done. You can comment on the plans here: http://www.trinityacademylondon.org/consultation



Mrs Winot will be there, arching her eyebrows literally and metaphorically.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. Well done. You can comment on the plans here: http://www.trinityacademylondon.org/consultation


Well, I've just done the survey, for what it's worth.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 14, 2014)

Winot said:


> Mrs Winot will be there, arching her eyebrows literally and metaphorically.



Did you go? Just wondered what happened.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 15, 2014)

I went to the first one and met the head, who told me, without prompting, that he was Church of England - and not Catholic.

Progress, at least.


----------



## Smick (Feb 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I went to the first one and met the head, who told me, without prompting, that he was Church of England - and not Catholic.
> 
> Progress, at least.


 
The former head of Corpus Christi primary is on the board of governors.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> The former head of Corpus Christi primary is on the board of governors.



Oh dear. Disappointing

How do you know? Info is scant.


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Oh dear. Disappointing
> 
> How do you know? Info is scant.



True. Announced at consultation meeting on Wed.


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Did you go? Just wondered what happened.



Mrs W went. Hardly any parents; mainly NUT protesters. Fine (am in agreement with many of their points) but shouting/finger pointing made it difficult to get information. Nevertheless:

- they have no plans to hire unqualified teachers but don't want to rule it out

- Catholic ethos unclear. Will teach Catholicism in RE but will run parallel 'social education' classes for non-C wing

- will look to Lambeth best practice for sex education but a bit of flannelling here

- impression was that a *lot* of detail remains unclear e.g. no clarity about how school will fit on site

- also that it is a bit of a one man show (Sewell). Concern at lack of planning/support structures.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 15, 2014)

Is the list of governors published? I can't see it.


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is the list of governors published? I can't see it.



Not sure. It will have to be eventually. I somehow doubt they are appointed yet.


----------



## Smick (Feb 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Oh dear. Disappointing
> 
> How do you know? Info is scant.


 
A friend whose kids go to CC posted it on Linkedin.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> A friend whose kids go to CC posted it on Linkedin.



In fairness, a trusted neighbour told me today that Wentworth is good news.


----------



## Smick (Feb 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> In fairness, a trusted neighbour told me today that Wentworth is good news.


 
I had occasion to deal with him in the past and found him to be an A1 geezer, and a man of his word.

Other friends, who are Corpus Christi parents, have met him when out for a pint and have sat and had great conversation with him.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had occasion to deal with him in the past and found him to be an A1 geezer, and a man of his word.
> 
> Other friends, who are Corpus Christi parents, have met him when out for a pint and have sat and had great conversation with him.



This is good

Though, I am struck by his attempt, at a meeting, to persuade Sudbourne parents to follow CChristi in voting for academy status.

Happily the vote was 98% against.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Excuse me for going off on a tangent, but maybe Corpus Christi involvement is not necessarily bad. I had formed the view that Corpus Christi is the moderate/liberal Catholic church for Brixton.

1. Back in 1989 when Brixton Unitarian Church celebrated it's 150th with a civic service the Corpus Christi curate actually bought the history of the church which had been produced for the occasion. That would be liberal heresy for many Catholics.

2. Mike Tuffrey, then Lib Dem leader on Lambeth Council married his (Buddhist) wife there in a joint multi cultural service with Buddhist monks and gongs (around 1997).

I don't feel vaguely tempted to convert, but I reckon the "Catholic ethos" is perhaps less prejudiced and more inclusive than some people think.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me for going off on a tangent, but maybe Corpus Christi involvement is not necessarily bad. I had formed the view that Corpus Christi is the moderate/liberal Catholic church for Brixton.
> 
> 1. Back in 1989 when Brixton Unitarian Church celebrated it's 150th with a civic service the Corpus Christi curate actually bought the history of the church which had been produced for the occasion. That would be liberal heresy for many Catholics.
> 
> ...




I am prepared to accept Wentworth is a good sort but I do not like the divisive nature of faith schools. 

Especially those like CC that, whether by accident or design, exclude poorer children. 

Mind you, Sudbourne's free-school meal rate will be as low as CC's soon.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

A petition has been started up - more info here: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/petition-started-to-save-lambeth-college-in-brixton/


----------



## leanderman (Feb 23, 2014)

editor said:


> A petition has been started up - more info here:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/petition-started-to-save-lambeth-college-in-brixton/



Not happy with many aspects of the free school proposal - however - I am not sure I would oppose it outright. 

The college was all set to leave the site anyway 

And where we live the choice of secondary schools is limited.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not happy with many aspects of the free school proposal - however - I am not sure I would oppose it outright.
> 
> The college was all set to leave the site anyway
> 
> And where we live the choice of secondary schools is limited.


I'm totally opposed to the free school concept - as is the NUT - who give very good reasons why they think that they're such a shit idea.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 23, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm totally opposed to the free school concept - as is the NUT - who give very good reasons why they think that they're such a shit idea.



Yes: the 'free' aspect is one of the things I really don't like.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 23, 2014)

Before Lambeth were opposed to free schools and chased them out of town. Now it seems they are embracing this one. I guess money won the argument.


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Before Lambeth were opposed to free schools and chased them out of town. Now it seems they are embracing this one. I guess money won the argument.



Lambeth are against this one, aren't they?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2014)

Winot said:


> Lambeth are against this one, aren't they?



Pretty sure they are. Councillors Davey and Heywood have spoken out against it.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't realise. Don't Lambeth own the site?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I didn't realise. Don't Lambeth own the site?



DfE has bought it from the college.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> Lambeth are against this one, aren't they?



Yes they are against this one. 

One of my Cllrs supports idea of a free school for Autistic children.

I do not think the Labour Group have said they are against the idea of Free Schools completely. 

Labour Party policy now is to keep existing Free schools. 



> It may not be a policy u-turn but it is a definite change of tone from the party which has opposed free schools since Michael Gove first announced them following the 2010 general election.
> 
> Labour claimed the policy would allow middle-class parents to set up elitist state schools.
> 
> ...



Looks to me like Labour party are worried about losing the votes of the middle class "yummy mummies". So changed there line on them.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Labour Party policy now is to keep existing Free schools.
> 
> Looks to me like Labour party are worried about losing the votes of the middle class "yummy mummies". So changed there line on them.



I wonder if it is the kind of policy they could drop in government. I hope so


----------



## nagapie (Feb 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Looks to me like Labour party are worried about losing the votes of the middle class "yummy mummies". So changed there line on them.



Do yummy mummies really want to send their children to schools that are often in the news for disastrous appointments of non qualified people?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Do yummy mummies really want to send their children to schools that are often in the news for disastrous appointments of non qualified people?



From the BBC article Labour party Free Schools would have to have "properly qualified" teachers and more oversight by local Councils. 

So the Labour party will continue with this Tory policy on Free Schools with certain changes.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Do yummy mummies really want to send their children to schools that are often in the news for disastrous appointments of non qualified people?



yes. it is a leap of faith!


----------



## ash (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what will happen to the iconic fountain ???


----------



## leanderman (Mar 7, 2014)

ash said:


> Does anyone know what will happen to the iconic fountain ???



Retained. For baptisms


----------



## ash (Mar 7, 2014)

Btw it really pisses me off as an atheist that there aren't any good secular secondary schools in lambeth it's so out of order !!


----------



## ash (Mar 7, 2014)

ash said:


> Btw it really pisses me off as an atheist that there aren't any good secular secondary schools in lambeth it's so out of order !!


For girls- nautical looks OK for Boys


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2014)

ash said:


> Btw it really pisses me off as an atheist that there aren't any good secular secondary schools in lambeth it's so out of order !!



Agreed. Depends where your home is.

If you live next to the 'hot' Lambeth secondaries you're laughing. And rich.

If you don't, you might, cynically, awfully, put aside all your Enlightenment 'ecrasez l'infame' ideas and think that this crazy free school idea might not be a bad thing.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 8, 2014)

ash said:


> For girls- nautical looks OK for Boys


What's wrong with Dunraven and elm green?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 8, 2014)

And charter and kingsdale are pretty close.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2014)

nagapie said:


> And charter and kingsdale are pretty close.



Charter catchment shrinking daily.


----------



## ash (Mar 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Agreed. Depends where your home is.
> 
> If you live next to the 'hot' Lambeth secondaries you're laughing. And rich.
> 
> If you don't, you might, cynically, awfully, put aside all your Enlightenment 'ecrasez l'infame' ideas and think that this crazy free school idea might not be a bad thing.


But as a free school don't you have to 'sell your soul to the pope' ...  In this instance


nagapie said:


> What's wrong with Dunraven and elm green?



We are out of catchment for both


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2014)

The free aspect of Trjnity is even more troubling than the papist angle. 

But, like you, we are out of catchment for fashionable schools.


----------



## ash (Mar 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The free aspect of Trjnity is even more troubling than the papist angle.
> 
> But, like you, we are out of catchment for fashionable schools.


Platanos college is getting some. Good results but not sure from the put of school behaviour I've seen. It's certainly not a 'fashionable school' but maybe that will change?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2014)

ash said:


> Platanos college is getting some. Good results but not sure from the put of school behaviour I've seen. It's certainly not a 'fashionable school' but maybe that will change?



Platanos results are amazing. Especially with the intake. 

Again, no chance of getting in - unless it is very unfashionable


----------



## nagapie (Mar 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Platanos results are amazing. Especially with the intake.
> 
> Again, no chance of getting in - unless it is very unfashionable


Platanos and Elm green both possible from where you live. And Dunraven, friend's son got in this year on the waiting list during the summer and they're near you.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Platanos and Elm green both possible from where you live. And Dunraven, friend's son got in this year on the waiting list during the summer and they're near you.



That's encouraging. 

I really like the idea of Platanos.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Platanos results are amazing. Especially with the intake.
> 
> Again, no chance of getting in - unless it is very unfashionable



I visited Platanos when we were looking for secondary school and was impressed by the teachers and the facilities but even more so by the kids we met ,  those results were better than Pimlico Academy btw.....and Pimlico would be a "fashionable" choice for kids at this end of the boro.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I visited Platanos when we were looking for secondary school and was impressed by the teachers and the facilities but even more so by the kids we met ,  those results were better than Pimlico Academy btw.....and Pimlico would be a "fashionable" choice for kids at this end of the boro.



Where did 'you' end up?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 9, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

Report of last night's demo:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...protest-against-proposed-trinity-free-school/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 28, 2014)

I was reading Private Eye and the Institute of Education proposed a free school in Holborn which was rejected. Clearly Gove isn't fan of those at the IofE. Link


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2014)

It seems that even the local Catholic church is not in favour, encouraging its members to go to existing Catholic schools instead

http://corpuschristibrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/140309_Sun_Lent_1.pdf


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> It seems that even the local Catholic church is not in favour, encouraging its members to go to existing Catholic schools instead
> 
> http://corpuschristibrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/140309_Sun_Lent_1.pdf



Because, mercifully, free schools can't discriminate on grounds of faith. 

And the Catholic church isn't interested in education except as a means of filling its pews by offering socially-selective school places


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

Lambeth College goes on indefinite strike tomorrow. Support the workers! 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...ixton-goes-on-indefinite-strike-from-may-1st/


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

It's now a one day strike after the college brought an injunction against the union and it’s been upheld. 

This means that they will be going on a one day strike tomorrow (May 1st), with further action pending


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 30, 2014)

Seems like it's illegal to fight for the union anymore.
http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric....-Billy-Bragg/1B22A6AA25F4931848256C020007D257


----------



## editor (May 24, 2014)

They're going on indefinite strike
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...nite-strike-action-in-dispute-over-contracts/


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Fuck's sake. Gove gives go ahead for Brixton Free School


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. Gove gives go ahead for Brixton Free School



Mysteriously little news from the school itself though. 

No feedback on the consultation and, unsuprisingly, it is undersubscribed


----------



## leanderman (Sep 18, 2014)

Our MP comes off the fence on this issue:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/comment-...inity-is-not-best-use-of-taxpayer-money/24594


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our MP comes off the fence on this issue:


Too  late as usual.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Too  late as usual.



Yes. 

But always a fait accompli - with maniacal Gove in control.


----------



## Winot (Sep 18, 2014)

I hear on the grapevine that there are only about 30 pupils in the new intake. Most of Corpus Y6 went private.


----------



## Winot (Sep 18, 2014)

The more I think about it the more I think Chuka's timing is very odd.  He has been careful not to criticise the people running the school and he says that he will do his best to support those pupils there.  His main criticism is levelled at the decision to open it there.  So why wait until it actually *is* open before writing this piece?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our MP comes off the fence on this issue:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/comment-...inity-is-not-best-use-of-taxpayer-money/24594


Love the way that the artice is right next to an advertisement for a free school.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

Winot said:


> The more I think about it the more I think Chuka's timing is very odd.  He has been careful not to criticise the people running the school and he says that he will do his best to support those pupils there.  His main criticism is levelled at the decision to open it there.  So why wait until it actually *is* open before writing this piece?


Because he's another slippery politician that's more interested in playing to the gallery and *appearing* to be concerned than actually putting his neck on the line?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our MP comes off the fence on this issue:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/comment-...inity-is-not-best-use-of-taxpayer-money/24594



Good old Chooks, always a day late, but never a dollar short, the plum!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Winot said:


> The more I think about it the more I think Chuka's timing is very odd.  He has been careful not to criticise the people running the school and he says that he will do his best to support those pupils there.  His main criticism is levelled at the decision to open it there.  So why wait until it actually *is* open before writing this piece?



Because the great man wouldn't risk making political enemies by doing anything as revolutionary as criticising a business, or criticising the location of a business, if it might possibly come back on him, and blow up.
This way, his criticism _per se_ gets registered in the electorate's memory, and Chooks gets to look like an independent-minded MP who looks after his constituents, without him actually having to do anything as quotidian as *being* independent-minded, or *looking after* his constituents.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Because he's another slippery politician that's more interested in playing to the gallery and *appearing* to be concerned than actually putting his neck on the line?



PIthy, yet accurate!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our MP comes off the fence on this issue:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/comment-...inity-is-not-best-use-of-taxpayer-money/24594



What a longwinded piece from Chuka.

Depressing reading. This is New Labour piece. I hoped with Ed taking leadership things would have shifted a bit. 

I take issue with this comment:



> That part of Lambeth College’s site was sold to the government because of the serious financial situation the College was in, and the money raised from the sale of the site has helped secure the future of Lambeth College, which is a relief and why I supported the purchase. However, whilst the purchase of the site has been good for the local community



Adult and further education has been run down over the years. Both main parties are to blame. The loss of this site is not something a Labour MP should be supporting. Its not good for the local community. In his piece he is talking about children of school age. This site was used for Adult and further education. He is implying that education stop when one is no longer of school age? I think education should be life long. One of the things wrong with education policy in this country is that its narrowly based. 

Nor in the piece does he say he say what is his view of the this governments education policy of Free Schools. Is Chuka opposing the idea itself or just this case? I do not know from his comment in BB. 

I also dislike his emphasis that education is about the interests of business and "getting on in life". Its a limited utilitarian view of education.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2014)

> Our young people are incredibly ambitious for themselves and their parents are incredibly ambitious for their children too – I share that belief in our young people’s potential and am also incredibly ambitious for everyone growing up in our local area.



The sort of politics speak sent up "In The Thick of It"


----------



## Winot (Sep 19, 2014)

17 pupils!

http://academiesweek.co.uk/AW-E1-SPREADS.pdf


----------



## Winot (Sep 19, 2014)

That explains Chuka's pronouncement anyway.


----------



## Smick (Sep 19, 2014)

Given the issues with class sizes, I'd imagine sending your kid to a school with only 17 in there must be great.

There was no need for them to bugger about with Clapham Common as their catchment point!


----------



## Manter (Sep 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> 17 pupils!
> 
> http://academiesweek.co.uk/AW-E1-SPREADS.pdf


I have no idea why this place exists. Those 17 pupils aren't taking the pressure off any other schools or anything useful like that, it's just a bonkers vanity project


----------



## nagapie (Sep 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> Given the issues with class sizes, I'd imagine sending your kid to a school with only 17 in there must be great.
> 
> There was no need for them to bugger about with Clapham Common as their catchment point!



It's the other extreme, absolutely wasteful in terms of resources. Wonder how it will pan out. Oversubscribed exclusive Catholic enclave like CC or sink school due to so many open places?


----------



## Smick (Sep 19, 2014)

nagapie said:


> It's the other extreme, absolutely wasteful in terms of resources. Wonder how it will pan out. Oversubscribed exclusive Catholic enclave like CC or sink school due to so many open places?


It is different to CC as the CC priest had told people from the pulpit not to send their children there.

I suppose the difficulty with a school being run as a business, which academies are, when it is no longer profitable, what do you do?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> It is different to CC as the CC priest had told people from the pulpit not to send their children there.



Is this true? The diocese is not backing it. But are they actually warning people away?


----------



## nagapie (Sep 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> It is different to CC as the CC priest had told people from the pulpit not to send their children there.
> 
> I suppose the difficulty with a school being run as a business, which academies are, when it is no longer profitable, what do you do?



Get bailed out with our taxes. 

Is that true about CC? What's going on?


----------



## Smick (Sep 19, 2014)

> The Archbishop and the Education Commission strongly encourage Catholic parents to make use of the existing formally designated Catholic Schools


http://corpuschristibrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/140309_Sun_Lent_1.pdf


----------



## nagapie (Sep 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> http://corpuschristibrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/140309_Sun_Lent_1.pdf



So no support from the wealthy cc families then. Schools with loads of unfilled spaces end up having to take a disproportionate amount of vulnerable children, the school may have a challenging time ahead.


----------



## Winot (Sep 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have no idea why this place exists. Those 17 pupils aren't taking the pressure off any other schools or anything useful like that, it's just a bonkers vanity project



They exist because Gove decreed they could exist.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> http://corpuschristibrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/140309_Sun_Lent_1.pdf



Unbelievable - I just fell through a wormhole and returned to the (early) 16th century!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2014)

nagapie said:


> So no support from the wealthy cc families then. Schools with loads of unfilled spaces end up having to take a disproportionate amount of vulnerable children, the school may have a challenging time ahead.



I am astonished by this. I shouldn't be.


----------



## Manter (Sep 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> http://corpuschristibrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/140309_Sun_Lent_1.pdf


There must be a whole soap-opera behind that. I wonder who offended whom?


----------



## nagapie (Sep 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I am astonished by this. I shouldn't be.



No, you shouldn't. You already know this by having gone through the primary school application process.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> There must be a whole soap-opera behind that. I wonder who offended whom?



I suppose it is pretty straightforward. Free schools are not allowed to have faith-based admissions, so the Catholic diocese has nothing to gain from them - and would rather promote its own schools.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I suppose it is pretty straightforward. Free schools are not allowed to have faith-based admissions, so the Catholic diocese has nothing to gain from them - and would rather promote its own schools.



Although its own schools are massively oversubscribed. All a load of shit isn't it.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> There must be a whole soap-opera behind that. I wonder who offended whom?



It is a personal message from Archbishop Peter:



> The Trinity Academy is not a ‘Catholic School’, although its founders intend its ethos to follow the principles of the Catholic Church. “Trinity Academy is run by a lay charitable trust that is completely independent of the local Catholic diocese” and as such the Archbishop would have no authority over the running of the school The Diocese of Southwark Education Commission, which supports Catholic Schools in the Diocese and manages the Archbishop’s day to day responsibilities for Catholic Schools, believes that at this time there are sufficient high quality places for secondary and post 16 education in the Lambeth borough. The Archbishop and the Education Commission strongly encourage Catholic parents to make use of the existing formally designated Catholic Schools.



I reckon its due to the Free School not being under control of the Catholic diocese. Its proposed "Catholic ethos" would be up to the school not the local church authorities. 

I do not want Free schools with a Catholic ethos or Catholic secondary schools. As leanderman says reading all this is like going back to 16th C. I do not like Catholic church involved in education. 

Really is about time that state education was secular.


----------



## Smick (Sep 20, 2014)

What the Catholic church wants is bums on seats and a full collection plate. They can ensure this by withholding access to their schools unless you attend mass every Sunday.

If you were to have a school which is the most Catholic ethos imaginable; class in Latin, creationist ideals, regular mass, but to which they don't control access, they will never approve of it.


----------



## Smick (Sep 20, 2014)

I wonder if applying to Trinity will negatively impact an application to a diocesan school, if you're applying to more than one school...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> I wonder if applying to Trinity will negatively impact an application to a diocesan school, if you're applying to more than one school...



I don't think they would know who else you had applied to. But not sure of that.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 20, 2014)

They wouldn't know unless someone in the school provided names from the Supplementary form which many faith or Academy or Foundation schools ask for in addition to the official application which goes through the LA. And it would be illegal for an application to one school to have any effect on your application to another! State schools are only allowed to offer places in accordance with the stated admissions policy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...school-opens-with-just-17-pupils-9744761.html


----------



## nagapie (Sep 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I don't think they would know who else you had applied to. But not sure of that.



I'd imagine they all have their own application procedures in addition to the Lambeth applications, they shouldn't really know either way.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I don't think they would know who else you had applied to. But not sure of that.


God will know.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> God will know.


So which it better? A school invented by a group of people who have a real desire to do so inspired by their personal belief, or a school owned by a formal religious group with the power to make or break them owing to its degree of social control over thousands of people?

(PS I know which I prefer if it is not clear.)


----------



## nagapie (Sep 21, 2014)

do you mean out of these two shit options which is shitter? the answer is they're both shit.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 22, 2014)

nagapie said:


> do you mean out of these two shit options which is shitter? the answer is they're both shit.


Yeah maybe. But these people (and I have no idea who they are) did at least go and found a school that they believed in, and they did not try ad keep people out based on sky-god-belief. Also they did it against the will of the most powerful religion organisation in the world.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 22, 2014)

Ol Nick said:


> Yeah maybe. But these people (and I have no idea who they are) did at least go and found a school that they believed in, and they did not try ad keep people out based on sky-god-belief. Also they did it against the will of the most powerful religion organisation in the world.


 
Not sure that is quite right:

1) I'd expect them to be devastated by the statement from the RC church.

2) They probably would exclude heathens but are not allowed to do this to any extent greater than 50 per cent - so they don't bother. Of course it's the 50 per cent rule that means the RC church is not interested in the school.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 22, 2014)

Ol Nick said:


> Yeah maybe. But these people (and I have no idea who they are) did at least go and found a school that they believed in, and they did not try ad keep people out based on sky-god-belief. Also they did it against the will of the most powerful religion organisation in the world.



I don't care if they founded a school they REALLY believe in, I don't believe in it so don't see why it should exist over a secular school or college. 

As leanderman said, they would keep non believers out if they could. As it stands, you can go there if you are not Catholic but you'll have to abide by Catholic practices. Great. 

The Church sounds more disinterested in them than being actively against them.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 24, 2014)

I got this through the door a couple of days ago (Coldharbour Lane).
Curious to know:
1. Is this more agreeable as a non-faith school?
2. If it is in Southwark, why are they recruiting in Lambeth? Can children go to any school in any borough?

 
Just asking - as an ex-SINK (single income no kids) I am not fully briefed on local educational matters from an individual parent's point of view.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I got this through the door a couple of days ago (Coldharbour Lane).
> Curious to know:
> 1. Is this more agreeable as a non-faith school?
> 2. If it is in Southwark, why are they recruiting in Lambeth? Can children go to any school in any borough?
> ...



1) Yes
2) Children can go to any state school in any borough. But catchment distances and other admission rules limit this freedom of choice. In this case, the catchment is unlikely to extend far into Lambeth.

The parent Charter school has an increasingly small catchment area.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 24, 2014)

Some families in Herne Hill are in Charter catchment. But it is very tight.

I have a feeling, though, that this new primary school would be on the old Dulwich hospital site, so further away.

Also, I am unclear: would this be established as a Free School, or can Academies etc evolve into 'all through schools'? The new primary department at Dunraven is an extension of Dunraven school, they didn't have to open it as a free school.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Some families in Herne Hill are in Charter catchment. But it is very tight.
> 
> I have a feeling, though, that this new primary school would be on the old Dulwich hospital site, so further away.
> 
> Also, I am unclear: would this be established as a Free School, or can Academies etc evolve into 'all through schools'? The new primary department at Dunraven is an extension of Dunraven school, they didn't have to open it as a free school.



It's a complete mess. All of it


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 24, 2014)

And I think that Haberdasher Askes are competing for the exact same site.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 24, 2014)

There is a huge debate about this (the Charter school) on the East Dulwich forum - it is, as leanderman says, a huge mess.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> And I think that Haberdasher Askes are competing for the exact same site.



I heard it was a joint venture. But that might be wrong.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 25, 2014)

another religious school is needed like a hole in the head


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> another religious school is needed like a hole in the head



The proposed new Charter School isn't though (perhaps this ought to be a general south London education thread).


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 25, 2014)

no, it said it would have "catholic ethos"  - by which I would understand that it would expect it to follow the tenets of the catholic religion, although perhaps not actually run directly by the priesthood


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> no, it said it would have "catholic ethos"  - by which I would understand that it would expect it to follow the tenets of the catholic religion, although perhaps not actually run directly by the priesthood



Confusingly, we are discussing two different schools on this thread.  You are correct in relation to the school in the thread title (Trinity), but the recent posts have been about a new Charter school, which is non-faith.


----------



## ash (Oct 2, 2014)

With Trinity I wonder if the small uptake from Corpus Christi is a response to the fact the school is prioritising pupils who meet the criteria for the pupil premium- not being cynical or anything!


----------



## Winot (Oct 2, 2014)

ash said:


> With Trinity I wonder if the small uptake from Corpus Christi is a response to the fact the school is prioritising pupils who meet the criteria for the pupil premium- not being cynical or anything!



Yes, particularly as most of last year's CC Y6 went private (I am told).


----------



## Winot (Oct 2, 2014)

In other secondary school news, we have now visited five of them, and of those four are schools that we would be very happy to send ours to. London schooling really is good these days, it would appear.


----------



## ash (Oct 2, 2014)

We have 


Winot said:


> In other secondary school news, we have now visited five of them, and of those four are schools that we would be very happy to send ours to. London schooling really is good these days, it would appear.



We have visited 4 and are putting 3 on the list, only one was in Lambeth so far.  Still got some more to see it feels like a full time job at the moment!!


----------



## Winot (Oct 2, 2014)

ash said:


> We have
> 
> 
> We have visited 4 and are putting 3 on the list, only one was in Lambeth so far.  Still got some more to see it feels like a full time job at the moment!!



Yep. We have another year to choose. Glad that we started early.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2014)

Both keep me posted. I can't be bothered to visit these schools. And believe only in statistics!


----------



## ash (Oct 2, 2014)

Winot said:


> Yep. We have another year to choose. Glad that we started early.


 We're under pressure for this year!!


----------



## nagapie (Oct 2, 2014)

Winot said:


> In other secondary school news, we have now visited five of them, and of those four are schools that we would be very happy to send ours to. London schooling really is good these days, it would appear.



Ooh, pm me names, please, I am interested. Not as a parent but as  Lambeth teacher. My understanding is that there is still only one desirable secondary in Lambeth. But I suspect that as I found when visiting primaries, most schools are absolutely fine.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Update: 







Campaigners call for suspension of Dennis Sewell at Brixton’s Trinity Academy over ‘racism’ charge


----------

